# Pakistan military to help the Nigerian Air Force



## muhammadali233

CAS SOLICITS PAKISTAN SUPPORT TO BOOST REGIMENT TRAINING

The Chief of the Air Staff (CAS), Air Mshl Sadique Abubakar has asked the Pakistan military to help the Nigerian Air Force (NAF) to boost the local training of its Special Forces personnel. The CAS made the call while receiving the Director General Joint Staff of the Pakistan Armed Forces (PAF), Lt Gen Najeeb Ullah Khan in his office at NAF Headquarters, Abuja. Air Mshl Abubakar urged his guest, who was in Nigeria to seek new areas of bilateral cooperation between Pakistan and Nigeria, to consider the possibility of seconding PAF Special Forces trainers to Nigeria to help train more NAF Regiment personnel at home, noting its inherent advantage of cost effectiveness.

Recall that before now, the British Military Advisory and Training Team (BMATT) has been involved in training NAF Regiment personnel locally in force protection and airfield defence with a view to building their capacity to protect key NAF installations and assets. This gesture is part of the United Kingdom assistance to combating insurgency challenge in Nigeria. The recent call on the Pakistan Government by the CAS is to give boost to the local training of NAF Special Forces personnel. The CAS identified pilot training and aircraft maintenance as other areas of possible defence cooperation between Nigeria and Pakistan.
19-Aug-2016

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## muhammadali233

News from 23 Aug.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## hussain0216

We have such arrangements with a few african countries they understand how valuable the experience and expertise of the Pakistani military is

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hussain0216

Mo12 said:


> Watch out and dont get scammed!



Dont worry we have a good relationship with the Nigerians we trust them and they believe in our professionalism and abilities 

You keep trying to use india's supa pawa abilities to isolate us

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HttpError

Mo12 said:


> Watch out and dont get scammed!



You mean Scammed by that famous prince ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## X-2.

Yea sure why nottttt 
Pak always help other nations


----------



## That Guy

hussain0216 said:


> Dont worry we have a good relationship with the Nigerians we trust them and they believe in our professionalism and abilities
> 
> You keep trying to use india's supa pawa abilities to isolate us


They don't just believe, they've seen it first hand.

It is amazing just how similar Nigeria and Pakistan are; so much so that the increase in cooperation between the two feels natural.

These recent developments between the NAF and PAF seems to be geared towards NAF's confirmed intent to purchase the thunder. Obviously, as such, NAF would require training and infrastructure help from Pakistan, in order to host a squadron of thunders.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## That Guy

LadyFinger said:


> I never knew Nigeria and Pakistan were similar. But good to see the cooperation.


Both are similar sized economies, both are facing insurgencies, both have a similar population, both are set to become high income economies within the next 3-4 decades, so on and so forth.



Mo12 said:


> Watch out and dont get scammed!


Hi, I'm a Nigerian prince, in need of help. If you send me $100, I promise to pay you back $1,000,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Mo12 said:


> Watch out and dont get scammed!



They maybe learn something new in corruption from us they have nothing new to offer  after this training Our politicians will arrange corruption 101.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

PAF is already helping them with their F7Ns and soon to be delivered Mushshaqs and JF17s. POF has exported G3 and ammo for their armed forces. Their cadets are trained at our military academies, so the relationship is quite strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

That Guy said:


> They don't just believe, they've seen it first hand.
> 
> It is amazing just how similar Nigeria and Pakistan are; so much so that the increase in cooperation between the two feels natural.
> 
> These recent developments between the NAF and PAF seems to be geared towards NAF's confirmed intent to purchase the thunder. Obviously, as such, NAF would require training and infrastructure help from Pakistan, in order to host a squadron of thunders.



Hi,

You know why so similar---two brilliant people---and both equally corrupt---and I say that to my nigerian friends as well.

In the U S---amongst foreign ethnicities---the nigerians are amongst the top in attaining their PhD's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

That Guy said:


> Hi, I'm a Nigerian prince, in need of help. If you send me $100, I promise to pay you back $1,000,000.


I heard those scammers got caught. It's been a while my unknown Nigerian uncle left me bags of $40 million on the Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

that drone souvenier on the table? CH-4?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Dr. Abdul Basit said:


> that drone souvenier on the table? CH-4?


CH-3 and Wing Loong


HttpError said:


> You mean Scammed by that famous prince ?


I love Nigerians,every week when someone rich passes away there,their sectary sends me email suggesting that rich person named me as a successor to their wealth ranging from 20 million$ to 100million$ sometimes,how nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imtiaz_Sarwar

We should cooperate with the responsible officials of the Nigerian government and watch out for the scammers. By the way I have also received e-mails offering me millions of dollars. I know these offers are too good to be true so I ignore them and they go away.


----------



## nomi007

our new friend in africa


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Nigeria is a regional power...
by securing the order for JF there...PAC/PAC have opened up many possibilities.

JF will become the mainstay of NAF in due time...so that is a great start.

Further any african country that is operating Mig21 or Mig29... if they can afford then JF is bound to replace these market.

South Africa is still not lost...somehow. Would require some more engagement..some tech swap or something on those line.

Anyhow, great news...time to build on these small successes...and in a decade or two you might have sold 100s of JFs.

All the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

Sinopakfriend said:


> Nigeria is a regional power...
> by securing the order for JF there...PAC/PAC have opened up many possibilities.
> 
> JF will become the mainstay of NAF in due time...so that is a great start.
> 
> Further any african country that is operating Mig21 or Mig29... if they can afford then JF is bound to replace these market.
> 
> South Africa is still not lost...somehow. Would require some more engagement..some tech swap or something on those line.
> 
> Anyhow, great news...time to build on these small successes...and in a decade or two you might have sold 100s of JFs.
> 
> All the best.




Hi,

As I have written in the past---only if south africa weapons industry could change time---they would not have opted for the Grippen---but gone for the JF17---.

A perfect aircraft to give the much needed boost to their flailing industry---and in africa alone---there was such a big market let alone the middle east and other nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassamun

A step in the right direction. We have helped the Nigerian Military in the Past and can advise them on tackling Boko Haram...


----------



## Pandora

Mo12 said:


> Watch out and dont get scammed!



Your statement is racist and pathetic. India is probably home to much bigger scams so pipe it down a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## volatile

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I have written in the past---only if south africa weapons industry could change time---they would not have opted for the Grippen---but gone for the JF17---.
> 
> A perfect aircraft to give the much needed boost to their flailing industry---and in africa alone---there was such a big market let alone the middle east and other nations.


So true world has moved to words like Synergy and W/W business


----------



## war&peace

We welcome this development. Nigeria is a big African economy and it is poised to get bigger in due course of time thus securing this market affords Pakistan a great prospect and even greater considering the influence it will have on rest of the continent. PAF should reach out to Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, Libya and Egypt also. 



That Guy said:


> Hi, I'm a Nigerian prince, in need of help. If you send me $100, I promise to pay you back $1,000,000.


I really wonder if anyone ever paid $100 to that prince or princess, but the world is full of greedy idiots  and even if there is one in a million


----------



## Mo12

smuhs1 said:


> Your statement is racist and pathetic. India is probably home to much bigger scams so pipe it down a bit.



Seems like you are very serious compared to other pakistanis here.

Good luck


----------

